# Embellished Bowl



## Cwalker935 (Nov 13, 2016)

Still trying for the cloud effect, not quite there yet but I am pretty happy with this Bowl.  11" Cherry.


----------



## JimB (Nov 13, 2016)

Very nice! What did you use to embellish?


----------



## CREID (Nov 13, 2016)

If your not happy, I'm not happy. I'm ecstatic.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Nov 13, 2016)

JimB said:


> Very nice! What did you use to embellish?



Luminescence paint.


----------



## mark james (Nov 13, 2016)

I love the embellished rim.  Very nice.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm not sure what the cloud effect is but the bowl is beautiful.


----------



## bobleibo (Nov 13, 2016)

Great looking bowl Cody, but more importantly, PLEASE explain how the heck you manage to get so many projects completed !!!!! It seems every day you have another terrific piece of art on here. The only way I could do that would be to sit in my shop 24/7. Just tell us there are actually 4 of you posing as one person, we'll all feel better.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Nov 13, 2016)

bobleibo said:


> Great looking bowl Cody, but more importantly, PLEASE explain how the heck you manage to get so many projects completed !!!!! It seems every day you have another terrific piece of art on here. The only way I could do that would be to sit in my shop 24/7. Just tell us there are actually 4 of you posing as one person, we'll all feel better.



I also did 8 pens yesterday, 5 pens today, screwed up 2 travel mugs, got up leaves and watched football.  First attempts at travel mugs tried to get by with blanks that were too small.  Mug was looking pretty good, does it really need a bottom?


----------



## TattooedTurner (Nov 13, 2016)

You have every right to be happy with that, it's beautiful.


----------



## bobleibo (Nov 13, 2016)

Cwalker935 said:


> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking bowl Cody, but more importantly, PLEASE explain how the heck you manage to get so many projects completed !!!!! It seems every day you have another terrific piece of art on here. The only way I could do that would be to sit in my shop 24/7. Just tell us there are actually 4 of you posing as one person, we'll all feel better.
> ...



Now THOSE I can relate to, especially the screw up but I've only heard about them thru the grapevine or seen pictures like yours. 
In answer to your question about it needing a bottom....nope. Just glue a block to it and call it a pencil cup. HINT: Outside of mug +/- 7.5", stainless liner +/- 5.5", hole in wood no more than 6.5" :biggrin:, taper inside hole like the liner or you end up with another pencil cup. I have lots of pencil cups (that were given to me by others trying to make mugs). 
I've seen some of the smart guys turn old liners into make-shift measuring sticks like this one that tells you when to stop before you have another pencil cup. When you've screwed up as many as "those guys" , you develop some tricks. I'm sure "they" would gladly share, we have enough pencil cups.


----------



## CREID (Nov 13, 2016)

Cwalker935 said:


> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking bowl Cody, but more importantly, PLEASE explain how the heck you manage to get so many projects completed !!!!! It seems every day you have another terrific piece of art on here. The only way I could do that would be to sit in my shop 24/7. Just tell us there are actually 4 of you posing as one person, we'll all feel better.
> ...



Did ya watch the Cowboys win?


----------



## CREID (Nov 13, 2016)

bobleibo said:


> Cwalker935 said:
> 
> 
> > bobleibo said:
> ...



Sounds like "Those guys" are a fun bunch. :biggrin: Maybe I should get them together with "My sources".


----------



## Cwalker935 (Nov 13, 2016)

CREID said:


> Cwalker935 said:
> 
> 
> > bobleibo said:
> ...



Yep, more action in last 2 minutes than rest of the game.  Also watched the Redskins hang on for a win.


----------



## mark james (Nov 13, 2016)

Cwalker935 said:


> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking bowl Cody, but more importantly, PLEASE explain how the heck you manage to get so many projects completed !!!!! It seems every day you have another terrific piece of art on here. The only way I could do that would be to sit in my shop 24/7. Just tell us there are actually 4 of you posing as one person, we'll all feel better.
> ...



SUPERMAN!!!!  (I also was wondering how many hours in a day you have!)

If you need an extra bottom...  I'm trying to get rid of one


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 13, 2016)

Great job Cody!

?....did you thin your paints before blowing?


Good to see you and your wifey at the symposium!


----------



## CREID (Nov 14, 2016)

Jim15 said:


> I'm not sure what the cloud effect is but the bowl is beautiful.



The cloud is an effect you get when painting the rim. It isn't easy. Here is a video on one.
[yt]_tMdQ3p5dqs[/yt]


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 14, 2016)

Here is a pic of a cloud rim bowl done be a couple of our club members a couple of months ago.


----------



## MDWine (Nov 14, 2016)

I have watched the two videos (from Yoder and the original turner) 6 or 8 times each.  I think the key is to thin the paint, and use little of it.  layer over layer if you need to, but I think thin is the key. (that paint really jumps when it is thin!)  

I can't wait to try one, once I dig a path to my lathe!... and learn to turn again... geesh!

Opinions are like... many things heh heh heh!

I love these things tho, some day ....


----------



## Cwalker935 (Nov 14, 2016)

Charlie_W said:


> Great job Cody!
> 
> ?....did you thin your paints before blowing?
> 
> ...


 
Good to see you guys as well.

Definitely thinned the paint, tried differing consistencies, Too thin paint- beads up, little thicker paint- does not spread smoothly.  Tried different air pressures on air brush. I am thinking that my issue may be with background paint and preparation.  I used a gloss enamel for the background.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 14, 2016)

CREID said:


> Jim15 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure what the cloud effect is but the bowl is beautiful.
> ...


 
Thank you Curt. I will watch this later today.


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 14, 2016)

Cwalker935 said:


> Charlie_W said:
> 
> 
> > Great job Cody!
> ...



In the pic I posted, they used interference acrylics...Golden is one brand.
They are sort of translucent and some are iridescent as well. I understand that some colors may appear different when applied that you think you will get....sort of a fun experiment! Of course what is under them can influence the final color too.

If you have an internal tenon on the bottom or a vacuum chuck, you could shave that off and have another go without turning another piece.

However, I think your bowl looks very cool the way it is!

Edit:

Perhaps you are on track with the surface causing issues. Maybe it was just too slick with the glossy paint. There should not have been any wax or anything involved. Even hand oils can cause issues.
You could try knocking the gloss back with some steel wool so the paints have a little more to grab onto. Did you use a clear coat between the black and the coloring? 
What grit did you sand to before applying black paint?
I wonder if an itsy bitty touch of dish detergent or fabric softener in the paint would help it to flow better and not bead up as much?...sort of a flow aid as in automotive paints?


----------



## Cwalker935 (Nov 14, 2016)

Charlie_W said:


> Cwalker935 said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie_W said:
> ...


 
Thanks. Sanded to 600 grit.  I did not touch or treat the paint and applied the acrylics once it had cured.  In the above video, he applied sanding sealer before applying the paints.  Might try that next time.  I am happy with the bowl the way it is and am looking forward to the next one.


----------



## leehljp (Nov 14, 2016)

Three conversations going on on this thread :biggrin:, one with the bowl, one determining if Cody is using a time machine to accomplish as much as he does, and the Travel Mug.

I found that a tumbler I made a few years ago consistently did not keep things hot or cold long enough; it had a single layer inside cup, and I could feel the temp on the outside as I griped the tumbler. Two years ago, I drilled two holes in the bottom and spray-foamed the inside inside. It has done much better since, in keeping hot things hot and cold drinks cold.


----------

